
Show HN: News aggregator for upcoming stuff – smartphones, games, movies, EV - vaitko
http://waitfeed.com
======
vaitko
I would greatly appreciate it if you kindly give me some short feedback and
your first impressions: is it clear what about is this website from the first
sight? Does it look useful tool for you? And if you just closed your browser
tab thinking "pfff nothing useful" \- what's the main reason of this? I'm
really open to criticism, don't hesitate :) Thank You

------
urbeurbis
Very clean and unobtrusive UI. That's settled. But to be honest I think it's
going to cater to a pretty small niche.

~~~
vaitko
Thank you for the response. Actually I also don't see it as "massive" thing,
small niche is fine, especially if you fit well into it :) But despite that,
I'm interested why do you see it in that way? Because the type of content? Or
because the way of consuming content in such way? Or both? :)

~~~
urbeurbis
I'm not interested in it personally, but wanted to give you a heads up :) The
only thing I can suggest to you is design related: make news and category
titles less alike. Besides that, you might want to do "friend-to-friend"
feedback gathering and SEO for this kind of stuff.

